# Bloated Ropefish



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Hi guys, woke up this morning to see my rosefish with a distinct bulge in his tummy. My initial thoughts were that it looked like he snacked on another fish but I think this is sort of unlikely because the only "small" fish in the tank are adult (full grown) julii cories, and they look a little too big for him. The bulge also looked smaller than my cories.

I've had him for a couple months now and he eats like a pig, seems otherwise very healthy.... His behaviour was also normal this morning. Any ideas what caused this and if I should be concerned?

My water params are all normal 6.5ish pH, 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, nitrates <.10

Edit: here is the video --> 




Thanks!


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Based on the video he looks active and healthy. I agree with your first assumption, it looks like he snacked on something...


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Rogo said:


> Based on the video he looks active and healthy. I agree with your first assumption, it looks like he snacked on something...


You know, you might be right. I also just remembered I *just* started turning the lights off completely whereas before I would leave moonlight LEDs on at night. Maybe the catfish weren't being eaten before because there was enough lighting for them to see the ropefish and move, whereas now it's so dark that they can't see him coming. I suppose I'll see how he looks in a day or two, if he did eat the cory I'm sure it will have passed by then and the bump will be gone. Thanks!


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Update: I got home today to see his stomach back to normal.... So I suppose it was an expensive midnight snack! Thanks for the help


----------

